# [ASUS EEE 1000H] Problem nach Firmware-Update [UPDATE: Neues Bios inside!]



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
mein (im titel genanntes) netbook hat nach dem update auf die neueste fm- version (2102) probleme damit aus dem stand-by (nach zuklappen) wieder aufzuwachen: mal funktionierts astrein, mal bleibt der bildschirm einfach schwarz.

jemand ne idee, woran das liegen könnte?
sollte ich wieder downgraden?

vielen dank schon mal und mfg bonkic


----------



## kc1992 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [ASUS EEE 1000H] Problem nach Firmware-Update*

Gleiches Netbook gleiches Problem.
Hab mir noch nie große Gedanken drum gemacht einfach brutal runterfahren und neustarten...


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [ASUS EEE 1000H] Problem nach Firmware-Update*



kc1992 schrieb:


> Gleiches Netbook gleiches Problem.
> Hab mir noch nie große Gedanken drum gemacht einfach brutal runterfahren und neustarten...




na ja, das kann ja keine dauerlösung sein, zumal das diversen komponenten unter umständen nicht so wirklich gut bekommen könnte.


----------



## Gnome (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [ASUS EEE 1000H] Problem nach Firmware-Update*

Haste mal Asus angeschrieben, warum das Problem auftritt?

Dürfte eigentlich nur ein Fehler im Script von der Firmware sein.

Wollte mir das Asus 1005HA-M kaufen, ihr erschreckt mich nur grade mit der Nachricht


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [ASUS EEE 1000H] Problem nach Firmware-Update*

ich hab jetzt tatsächlich mal den asus support angeschrieben.
zu meiner überrschung wurde mir binnen kürzester zeit geantwortet und ein neues bios (v. 2203) zugeschickt.

obs den fehler behebt kann ich leider noch nicht sagen.

bin grad mal schwer begeistert von den asus leuten.
da hab ich schon andere erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## kc1992 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [ASUS EEE 1000H] Problem nach Firmware-Update*

Kannst du mir das vllt. uppen und den Link per PN schicken?? 
Gruß


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [ASUS EEE 1000H] Problem nach Firmware-Update*

biddeschön.

*VERWENDUNG -NATÜRLICH- NUR AUF EIGENE GEFAHR!!!*


----------

